# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشگاه حوزوی

## amir.t34

دوستان کسی میدونه با دروس حوزوی  یا همون آخوند شدن.....چطور میشه برای قضاوت اقدام کرد؟
چند سال طول میکشه؟؟

----------


## mlt

از خارج رفتی تو حوزه؟


> دوستان کسی میدونه با دروس حوزوی  یا همون آخوند شدن.....چطور میشه برای قضاوت اقدام کرد؟
> چند سال طول میکشه؟؟

----------


## amir.t34

> حوزه و دانشگاه؟ چ ترکیب زشتی!!!


پس چیه؟

----------


## amir.t34

> از خارج رفتی تو حوزه؟


برا خودم نمیخوام

----------


## Phenotype_2

> پس چیه؟


حوضه خودش اسم مکانه... دانشگاه رو گزاشتی کنارش تهوه اورش کردی!

----------


## amir.t34

> حوضه خودش اسم مکانه... دانشگاه رو گزاشتی کنارش تهوه اورش کردی!


عمو موفق باشی همیشه در زندگی  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amir.t34

> حوضه خودش اسم مکانه... دانشگاه رو گزاشتی کنارش تهوه اورش کردی!


معذرت میخوام اصلا حواسم نبود.
الان خواستم ویرایش کنم متاسفانه نشد

----------


## _Nyusha_

باید تو حوزه های علمیه بزرگ مثل مشهد و قم برین فکر کنم بعد چند ترم به شما اجازه میدن رشته ای رو انتخاب کنید مثل حقوق و.... و هم آخوند میشین هم وکیل یا قاضی

----------


## DR.del

دانشگاه و حوزه ؟؟ بقول حمید لولایی چرا قیمه هارو میریزی تو ماستا؟؟؟؟
خارج از شوخی عرض کنم که حوزه های علمیه رشته های متعددی مثل الهیات و حقوق اندیشه اسلامی  و غیره دارن که با توجه به اینکه شما باید تعلیمات دیگه ای به جز دروس حقوق و جزا برای روحانی شدن بخونین دوره تحصیلش قطعا بیشتر خواهد شد.
اینم عرض کنم که به قول شما آخوند شدن کار آسونی نیست و باید بسیار بسیار مطالعه داشته باشید

----------


## amir-javadi

> دوستان کسی میدونه با دروس حوزوی  یا همون آخوند شدن.....چطور میشه برای قضاوت اقدام کرد؟
> چند سال طول میکشه؟؟


سلام.
شما ابتدا وارد یکی از مدارس علمیه شهرهای تهران یا قم یا اصفهان یا خراسان یا...(مدارس علمیه گروه اول) می شید بعد از گرفتن سطح 1 (تقریبا 6 سال طول می کشه بعضی جاها کمتر ولی می شه توی 3 سال هم تموم کرد) بعد از این مرحله باید وارد مراکز تخصصی حقوق حوزوی بشید که رشته حقوق و فقه و اصول پیشرفته اجتهادی رو بهتون ارئه می دن و بعد از گذشت تقریبا 3 یا 4 سال شما مدرک سطح 2 حوزوی فقه و حقوق اسلامی رو دریافت می کنید .
بعد از مرحله می تونید با داشتن معدل بالای 16 در جذب اختصاصی دستگاه قضا شرکت کنید (تفاوت جذب اختصاصی با جذب عمومی اینه که شما دیگه از آزمون تستی و تشریحی معاف هستید و مستقیما می *** برای مصاحبه علمی ) و بعد از پذیرش در ماحبه علمی و دیگر مراحل سخت که خیلی ها درش رد می شن وارد کارآموزی قضایی بشید که کار آموزی قضایی برای دانشگاهی ها تقریبا 2 سال و برای حوزوی هایی که مدرک حقوق و قضا اسلامی دارن تقریبا 1 سال هستش .
البته راههای دیگه هم هست برای ورود به دستگاه قضا  از حوزه مثل ورود به مرکز تخصصی فقه القضا لاریجانی(رئیس سابق دستگاه قضا) یا ادامه تحصیل تا سطح 3 در رشته فقه و اصول تخصصی که تقریبا سطح 3 هم دو سال طول می کشه و...
درضمن قضاتی که از حوزه اقدام کردن ملزم به پوشیدن لباس آخوندی نیستن! :Yahoo (105): 
فقط برای دریافت مدرک سطح 3 نیاز به تلبسه! در ضمن قاضی شدن از حوزه خیلی راحت تر از دانشگاه هستش فقط باید یا جو مزخرفش کنار بیای !
البته در کنار همه اینا یکسری از دانشگاه ها هم هستن که هم مدرک حوزوی و هم دانشگاهی می دن مثل دانشگاه رضوی در مشهد و مدرسه عالی شهید مطهری در تهران.دیگه خسته شدم :Yahoo (16): 
سوالی بود در خدمتم.
موفق باشی

----------


## DR.del

> سلام.
> شما ابتدا وارد یکی از مدارس علمیه شهرهای تهران یا قم یا اصفهان یا خراسان یا...(مدارس علمیه گروه اول) می شید بعد از گرفتن سطح 1 (تقریبا 6 سال طول می کشه بعضی جاها کمتر ولی می شه توی 3 سال هم تموم کرد) بعد از این مرحله باید وارد مراکز تخصصی حقوق حوزوی بشید که رشته حقوق و فقه و اصول پیشرفته اجتهادی رو بهتون ارئه می دن و بعد از گذشت تقریبا 3 یا 4 سال شما مدرک سطح 2 حوزوی فقه و حقوق اسلامی رو دریافت می کنید .
> بعد از مرحله می تونید با داشتن معدل بالای 16 در جذب اختصاصی دستگاه قضا شرکت کنید (تفاوت جذب اختصاصی با جذب عمومی اینه که شما دیگه از آزمون تستی و تشریحی معاف هستید و مستقیما می *** برای مصاحبه علمی ) و بعد از پذیرش در ماحبه علمی و دیگر مراحل سخت که خیلی ها درش رد می شن وارد کارآموزی قضایی بشید که کار آموزی قضایی برای دانشگاهی ها تقریبا 2 سال و برای حوزوی هایی که مدرک حقوق و قضا اسلامی دارن تقریبا 1 سال هستش .
> البته راههای دیگه هم هست برای ورود به دستگاه قضا  از حوزه مثل ورود به مرکز تخصصی فقه القضا لاریجانی(رئیس سابق دستگاه قضا) یا ادامه تحصیل تا سطح 3 در رشته فقه و اصول تخصصی که تقریبا سطح 3 هم دو سال طول می کشه و...
> در زمان قضاتی که از حوزه اقدام کردن ملزم به پوشیدن لباس آخوندی نیستن!
> فقط برای دریافت مدرک سطح 3 نیاز به تلبسه! در ضمن قاضی شدن از حوزه خیلی راحت تر از دانشگاه هستش فقط باید یا جو مزخرفش کنار بیای !
> البته در کنار همه اینا یکسری از دانشگاه ها هم هستن که هم مدرک حوزوی و هم دانشگاهی می دن مثل دانشگاه رضوی در مشهد و مدرسه عالی شهید مطهری در تهران.دیگه خسته شدم
> سوالی بود در خدمتم.
> موفق باشی


بسیار عالی و مفید بود.

----------

